
Democracy in Crisis - 1PlayerOne
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/15/books/review/larry-diamond-ill-winds.html
======
1PlayerOne
American democracy is being destroyed from within, yes with a little help from
Russia and China. But the undoing of American democracy is lead by an ignorant
and apathetic citizenry. Who will show us the light?

